# I guess the ACC came to play this year?



## 308fan (Sep 7, 2013)

first clemson beats UGA and then unranked Miami beats #12 Florida? This isnt the typical result from years past. I think its only a matter of time before clemson, fsu, and miami are all top 10-15 teams year in and year out...they have soooo much talent


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Sep 7, 2013)

Agree !!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 8, 2013)

Excuses are like well ya know but both were away games crazy environments, and both uga & uf won on paper, just not the score board, Congrats to clemson and Miami they did what matters but had those games been away from their home or mid season probly would have been a different result. Just my thoughts anyway


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 8, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Excuses are like well ya know but both were away games crazy environments, and both uga & uf won on paper, just not the score board, Congrats to clemson and Miami they did what matters but had those games been away from their home or mid season probly would have been a different result. Just my thoughts anyway



well, we knew it was coming, the excuses that is


----------



## Sniper Bob (Sep 8, 2013)

worked out well for VaTech, NC and Virginia...opening weekend....just saying.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Sep 9, 2013)

Shoot, if Va Tech had any kind of special teams - odd considering that used to be their strong point - they might have been in the game with Bama.  206 total yards is what Bama gained (212 for VT).


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2013)

Funny stuff!!!


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

We see on here (and ESPN) how dominate the SEC is.  But like the LSU-Clemson game last year, we hear the woulda, coulda, shouldas when an SEC team loses.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 9, 2013)

*Yep....*



bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Excuses are like well ya know but both were away games crazy environments, and both uga & uf won on paper, just not the score board, Congrats to clemson and Miami they did what matters but had those games been away from their home or mid season probly would have been a different result. Just my thoughts anyway



Agree...


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 9, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Excuses are like well ya know but both were away games crazy environments, and both uga & uf won on paper, just not the score board, Congrats to clemson and Miami they did what matters but had those games been away from their home or mid season probly would have been a different result. Just my thoughts anyway



Yeah and winning on paper is what matters


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 9, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yeah and winning on paper is what matters



That's not what I said mattered, re-read slowly


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> worked out well for VaTech, NC and Virginia...opening weekend....just saying.



Virginia won opening weekend....just saying.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beat Bama,TAM, or LSU this year.  Seems like your acc wins come against those sec east powerhouses


----------



## 308fan (Sep 9, 2013)

I have no doubt Clemson and fsu could hang with or beat tamu or lsu, heck Clemson did it last year


----------



## Swampslayr (Sep 9, 2013)

FSU, Miami, and Clemson have great young talent... Next year will be even better... I'm SEC all day but I'm stoked about ACC finally being good!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 9, 2013)

Golden has shown to be an incredible recruiter, and that's with negative recruiting over his head. 

When this NCAA mess is done.... Lock up you women and children, WE COMIN...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 9, 2013)

*Cmon guys...*

We all know the ACC is a Basketball conference   SEC will forever rule Football.  Just kidding.  Good start for the ACC, Clemson beat Ga solidly  and Miami got a nice win over FL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> When this NCAA mess is done.... Lock up you women and children, WE COMIN...




Until you get caught for cheating again... You guys are worse than Bama... At least they hide it better..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> worked out well for VaTech, NC and Virginia...opening weekend....just saying.



Virginia beat a pretty good BYU team that mopped the floor with Texas.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 9, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> worked out well for VaTech, NC and Virginia...opening weekend....just saying.



I knew this was coming.

First of all, I wouldn't pound my chest if FSU and Clemson spanked Vanderbilt and Kentucky.  I prefer comparing apples to apples.

With that said, Bama looked very beatable against VaTech.  I'm sure Saban will have them ready next week, though.

SCar was the #6 team in the nation playing an unranked UNC.  To quote Chris Rock, that's what SCar was SUPPOSE to do.  Want you want. a cookie.

Oregon vs. UVA:  See above.

I seem to remeber being told, repeatedly, that mid tier SEC teams would win any other conference.  I saw a Miss State team that started the year 7-0 last year get pushed around by an OK State team that is suppose to be a finesse team.  What happened there?

Deal with it, guy.  An SEC team may win the NC again this year (notice I said an SEC team, "The SEC" doesn't win NC's.  That title goes to ONE TEAM.), but this year looks to be the year that someone else can end that streak.

There's still alot of ball left to be played.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Virginia beat a pretty good BYU team that mopped the floor with Texas.


UVA. 

Who got slaughtered at home 59-10 by Oregon; a team which will go 13-0 and play Ohio St (this years Notre Dame) in the BCS title game and win. The sec and acc will cannabilize each other this year.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Sep 9, 2013)

Acc will eventually rule again !! Sooner or later !! If saben ever leaves bama will fade back out ! And bama fans I'm thinking last time Fsu played y'all we won ! O and saben was there !


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Acc will eventually rule again !! Sooner or later !! If saben ever leaves bama will fade back out ! And bama fans I'm thinking last time Fsu played y'all we won ! O and saben was there !



Those games don't count.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 10, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Acc will eventually rule *again !! *Sooner or later !!



Again? 

Slow down, fella.  The conference is on the rise, and it has been for a few years, but you can't turn a ship around on a dime.  

We're on the cusp, Clemson appears headed in the right direction, Fedora will prove to be a great hire at Chapel Hill, and Golden is making Duh Ewe relevant again.  If Va Tech can get right and UVA turn the corner, we'll be as good as anybody.

Right now, I'll take a close second to the SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Acc will eventually rule again !! Sooner or later !! If saben ever leaves bama will fade back out ! And bama fans I'm thinking last time Fsu played y'all we won ! O and saben was there !



They lost to UGA the last time we played ya.. Even had to throw the scrubs in to not blow you out..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 10, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> They lost to UGA the last time we played ya.. Even had to throw the scrubs in to not blow you out..



Do you remember who we had at QB that game?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Do you remember who we had at QB that game?



Not my fault he threw 2 interceptions...


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 10, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Until you get caught for cheating again... You guys are worse than Bama... At least they hide it better..



Don't you have a biscuit and gravy or something to go cook?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> Don't you have a biscuit and gravy or something to go cook?




Nope! Still having leftover Gamecock!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 10, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not my fault he threw 2 interceptions...



Let's put Malcolm Mitchell at QB and see how y'all do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let's put Malcolm Mitchell at QB and see how y'all do.



So you are saying it was a coaching issue?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 11, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are saying it was a coaching issue?



It was an idiot qb missing class and actually got suspended for the bowl game issue.  Not saying we would have won that game, but it is what it is.

Anquan Bolden was playing QB in that game.


----------



## lblanton1 (Sep 11, 2013)

FSU and Clemson will both choke and Miami loses to UF 9 out of 10 times. Clemson loses in Athens by 2 touchdowns and if Clemson is still is still in the talks, South Carolina will take care of them too.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 11, 2013)

lblanton1 said:


> FSU and Clemson will both choke and Miami loses to UF 9 out of 10 times.



Miami has beaten uF 9 out of the last 10 times they've played actually.

Just sayin...


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Miami has beaten uF 9 out of the last 10 times they've played actually.



Over the span of how many years?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 11, 2013)

lblanton1 said:


> FSU and Clemson will both choke and Miami loses to UF 9 out of 10 times. Clemson loses in Athens by 2 touchdowns and if Clemson is still is still in the talks, South Carolina will take care of them too.



And UGA will run the table because they're soooo known for winning big games.

I understand that we are starting a freshman at qb. I still think Clemson and SCar are both overrated, so that put's y'all somewhere in between.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 11, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> It was an idiot qb missing class and actually got suspended for the bowl game issue.  Not saying we would have won that game, but it is what it is.
> 
> Anquan Bolden was playing QB in that game.



Fabian walker started the game and he transferred to VSU and went on to win a National Championship there at the qb position. So dont try to say he wasn't a qb he just wasnt your best qb but a gamer who wanted to be on the field at any position just to play


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Over the span of how many years?



Sorry, my numbers where slightly off.

Since 1984 Miami is 8-2 against uF.  In my lifetime (1978)UM is 13-3 against uF.

We own them like uGA owns GT.


----------



## 308fan (Sep 11, 2013)

Not quite


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2013)

lblanton1 said:


> FSU and Clemson will both choke Possibly
> 
> Miami loses to UF 9 out of 10 times. You may be right but this time UM won
> 
> ...




Excuses are like...well you know
Congrats to UM and Clemson for quality wins over Sec teams. Hopefully FSU will add a win of their own against Uf this year.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 11, 2013)

Being a champion means winning on the road. You already know you're not gonna play at home for the NC, so what will you talk about then? UGA and UF should have won on the road if they are the better team.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 11, 2013)

Miami may have won, but Florida wrapped that game up in a nice pretty package, pink bow on top, and handed it to the Canes.  Anyone who watched that game and honestly believes Miami is a better team than Florida is downright delusional.  Miami is garbage, but Florida was a bigger pile of garbage in that particular game.  No offense to Cane fans, but Miami is one of the more overrated teams in the Top 25 right now.

Look at the box score, Florida beat them in every statistical category except the two that counted the most....score and turnovers.  Look at the facts, Miami had 10 1st downs, 212 total yards on offense, and had the ball for 22 minutes.  Florida had 22 1st downs, 413 total yards, and held the ball for 38 minutes.  Unfortunately, kind of like Louisville in the bowl game, they laid an egg.  Crazy thing is, even though they gave up 5 turnovers, two in the red one, they still should have won the game...and were playing on the road.

Miami, right now, is an average ACC team, and not a top 15 team.  Play that game 10 times, they lose 9.  But, I will give them credit, they beat the Gators...but not without a lot of help...


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Excuses are like...well you know
> Congrats to UM and Clemson for quality wins over Sec teams. Hopefully FSU will add a win of their own against Uf this year.



I don't have anything to add, other than a request for a larger size pic of your avatar.  Them pillows look lovely!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't have anything to add, other than a request for a larger size pic of your avatar.  Them pillows look lovely!



I hear ya.

I tried to find a bigger pic. 

Thank the lord for zoom and Twins!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> Miami may have won, but Florida wrapped that game up in a nice pretty package, pink bow on top, and handed it to the Canes.QUOTE]
> 
> You mean like we did for UF last year, or how UF did for UGA last year.  That's the beauty of cfb, you just can't have THOSE games.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Fabian walker started the game and he transferred to VSU and went on to win a National Championship there at the qb position. So dont try to say he wasn't a qb he just wasnt your best qb but a gamer who wanted to be on the field at any position just to play



My bad, a great Div II qb should be able to easily win the Sugar Bowl against a 12-1 3rd ranked team.  What was I thinking?


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is it always about conferences? Clemson beat UGA and Miami beat Florida. Plain and simple.

I will never understand conference chest thumping.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2013)

chainshaw said:


> Why is it always about conferences? Clemson beat UGA and Miami beat Florida. Plain and simple.
> 
> I will never understand conference chest thumping.



Me neither.  I just like messing with the SEC jocksniffers.


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 12, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Me neither.  I just like messing with the SEC jocksniffers.



And that is why I like you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2013)

chainshaw said:


> Why is it always about conferences? Clemson beat UGA and Miami beat Florida. Plain and simple.
> 
> I will never understand conference chest thumping.



ACC fan?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> Being a champion means winning on the road. You already know you're not gonna play at home for the NC, so what will you talk about then? UGA and UF should have won on the road if they are the better team.



A National Title or Bowl game and playing in a hostile environment is 2 totally different things.. 

When going to bowl games, there is equal numbers of tickets available so you won't have 95,000 people cheering for the same team.. You don't understand it cause you only bring a few hundred folks to watch the thUgs play..No No:No No:


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> A National Title or Bowl game and playing in a hostile environment is 2 totally different things..
> 
> When going to bowl games, there is equal numbers of tickets available so you won't have 95,000 people cheering for the same team.. You don't understand it cause you only bring a few hundred folks to watch the thUgs play..No No:No No:



There were a lot more than a few hundred Canes Saturday.

We show out to big games.  Everything else is trivial.

$EC schools generate crowds because the only other thing to do in most $EC college towns is brew shine and hit on your cousins.  

The majority of them are nothing but state funded diploma mills pumping out a new set of delusional fans at the clip of about 10k+ a year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 12, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> $EC schools generate crowds because the only other thing to do in most $EC college towns is brew shine and hit on your cousins.
> 
> The majority of them are nothing but state funded diploma mills pumping out a new set of delusional fans at the clip of about 10k+ a year.



Your best post in quite awhile.  Welcome back!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> There were a lot more than a few hundred Canes Saturday.
> 
> We show out to big games.  Everything else is trivial.
> 
> ...



So you are saying that you guys are just fair weather fans? Even Tech has better support for their program and half of their students don't even speak English.. Oh wait, neither does Miami's... 

So if we're just some stupid state funded diploma mills, what does that make Miami?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> There were a lot more than a few hundred Canes Saturday.
> 
> We show out to big games.  Everything else is trivial.
> 
> ...


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are saying that you guys are just fair weather fans? Even Tech has better support for their program and half of their students don't even speak English.. Oh wait, neither does Miami's...
> 
> So if we're just some stupid state funded diploma mills, what does that make Miami?



An actual educational University? Ever heard of one of those? You know, where people learn stuff besides proper scooter lane changes and how to care for your inbred mutt.

UM ranking. (US News & World Report) #47

uGA ranking (US News & World Report) #60

UM excepts less than 35% of its applicants while uGA takes close to 60% of theirs.

It cost a measly $10k to go to uGA....UM is over $40 thousand dollars. 

uGA's undergrad population is over DOUBLE what UM's is...and uGA is not a big school by any stretch.


Next question...


Yes, we are fair weather. So? 

Big deal, When we need to, we show up...just ask Floriduh. We sent their QB out of the stadium with a permanent twitch.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> A National Title or Bowl game and playing in a hostile environment is 2 totally different things..
> 
> When going to bowl games, there is equal numbers of tickets available so you won't have 95,000 people cheering for the same team.. You don't understand it cause you only bring a few hundred folks to watch the thUgs play..No No:No No:



Do you really think there were that many, if any, more Canes fans in that stadium?


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> A National Title or Bowl game and playing in a hostile environment is 2 totally different things..
> 
> When going to bowl games, there is equal numbers of tickets available so you won't have 95,000 people cheering for the same team.. You don't understand it cause you only bring a few hundred folks to watch the thUgs play..No No:No No:


It's loud at a NC game no matter what. I do understand the sound of a hostile environment. But the fact is the field is the same size and the rules are the same no matter where you play, win your games and then you won't need excuses for why you lost! Teams lose because they get beat by a better team or get out coached. I don't make excuses, it's just football!


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 12, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> There were a lot more than a few hundred Canes Saturday.
> 
> We show out to big games.  Everything else is trivial.
> 
> ...



Zing!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 12, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> An actual educational University? Ever heard of one of those? You know, where people learn stuff besides proper scooter lane changes and how to care for your inbred mutt.
> 
> UM ranking. (US News & World Report) #47
> 
> ...


For a private school that costs as much as it does, you guys should be ranked a whole heck of a lot higher than you are.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 12, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> For a private school that costs as much as it does, you guys should be ranked a whole heck of a lot higher than you are.



Agreed.  When Donna Shalala was hired we where in the 60's so progress has been made.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> For a private school that costs as much as it does, you guys should be ranked a whole heck of a lot higher than you are.



They use to be... But got caught paying their players..

Oh wait, were you talking ranked in Football or Education??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> An actual educational University? Ever heard of one of those? You know, where people learn stuff besides proper scooter lane changes and how to care for your inbred mutt.
> 
> UM ranking. (US News & World Report) #47
> 
> ...




There is also a HUGE difference between a public University and a Private one... Mostly money!

If you think a UGA degree is worthless, you are the uneducated one!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is also a HUGE difference between a public University and a Private one... Mostly money!
> 
> If you think a UGA degree is worthless, you are the uneducated one!



Yes, you have public money and we have real money. 

I never said a uGA degree was worthless.... just not worth as much.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Yes, you have public money and we have real money.
> 
> .






Your real money is what gets you into trouble....

Yeah, we don't know what money is in Athens... We're just a bunch of ol rednecks...

http://www.beyondusports.com/top-20-revenue-generating-college-sports-programs/


http://www.forbes.com/special-report/2012/business-of-college-football_rank.html


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 13, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your real money is what gets you into trouble....
> 
> Yeah, we don't know what money is in Athens... We're just a bunch of ol rednecks...
> 
> ...



You just don't know when you're in over your head do you.  I'm talking about the SCHOOL, not your underachieving sports teams.  There's no doubt uGA has money, the entire $EC has money. 

Haven't I owned you enough for one thread?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Haven't I owned you enough for one thread?



You should know by now it doesn't bother me.. I just like giving you grief about the U... I've been picking on Carolina fans enough this week and we have a bye so there is no one to really give grief..

Oh wait.. There is ALWAYS the Vols..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> You just don't know when you're in over your head do you.  I'm talking about the SCHOOL, not your underachieving sports teams.



What school?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> What school?



Or is it his underachieving sports teams..


----------



## David Parker (Sep 13, 2013)

despite all the percentage and rankings, despite the clever jabs at SEC schools, despite how great one may speak of Miami, I'd still rather be a Georgia Bulldog

Cause it's great -- to be -- a Georgia Bulldog !!!
Said it's great -- to be -- a Georgia Bulldog !!!
Cause it's great -- to be -- a Georgia Bulldog !!!
Said it's great -- to be -- a Georgia Bulldog !!!
Cause it's great -- to be -- a Georgia Bulldog !!!
Said it's great -- to be -- a Georgia Bulldog !!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 13, 2013)

David Parker said:


> despite all the percentage and rankings, despite the clever jabs at SEC schools, despite how great one may speak of Miami, I'd still rather be a Georgia Bulldog
> 
> Cause it's great -- to be -- a Georgia Bulldog !!!
> Said it's great -- to be -- a Georgia Bulldog !!!
> ...



MMMMKAAAY


----------



## 308fan (Sep 14, 2013)

Fwiw

Miami has I think 4  or 5 national titles with 1983 being their oldest

UgA has 2 and its most recent was 1980


Fans or not, Miami has done more on the field In the last 30 years


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 15, 2013)

ULM disagrees after beating Wake yesterday.

GEAUX War Hawks!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

308fan said:


> Fans or not, Miami has done more on the field In the last 30 years



They've also achieved more off the field... Hence, the name Thug U...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 16, 2013)

Boudreaux said:


> ULM disagrees after beating Wake yesterday.
> 
> GEAUX War Hawks!



Didn't they beat Saban/Bama several years ago?


----------



## 308fan (Sep 16, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> They've also achieved more off the field... Hence, the name Thug U...



Kinda like the jan kemp era 

By the way I do not like Miami but UGA doesn't have the canes football success despite the better fan base


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

308fan said:


> Kinda like the jan kemp era



Athletes getting help by teachers goes on at every school and trickles down into High school athletics.

I was looking more at the constant Felony's that have gone on down there with it's players. Grand theft, burglary and murder just to name a few..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 16, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Didn't they beat Saban/Bama several years ago?



That don't count.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 16, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> That don't count.



Dangit...sorry. 

We're supposed to dwell on them beating the worst team in our conference.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was looking more at the constant Felony's that have gone on down there with it's players. Grand theft, burglary and murder just to name a few..



Any other proof other than your vivid imagination?

And by proof I mean anything that happened after 1990 and isn't from the mouth of a convicted liar?

Other than the brawl, which they (FIu) started, our players have been model citizens.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Didn't they beat Saban/Bama several years ago?



Yep, along with 5 other teams. 2007 was a bad year, but we got over it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Any other proof other than your vivid imagination?
> 
> And by proof I mean anything that happened after 1990 and isn't from the mouth of a convicted liar?
> 
> Other than the brawl, which they (FIu) started, our players have been model citizens.




•February 2004: Linebacker Willie Williams was one of the nation's most-prized recruits at Carol City High in Miami. The same day he signed his letter of intent with the Hurricanes, the Alachua County (Fla.) State Attorney announced Williams was being investigated for three criminal complaints stemming from a recruiting visit to the University of Florida in January. Also, a record showing 10 arrests as a juvenile, including on felony burglary charges, came to light. After months of deliberations, Miami decided to admit Williams — with conditions. He suffered an injury in practice in August 2004 and was redshirted as a freshman. He played in 10 games in 2005 but left the program this summer.

•July 11, 2004: Cornerback Antrel Rolle is arrested and charged with a felony, battery on a police officer, in connection with an early-morning incident in Coconut Grove, Fla. Rolle is suspended indefinitely.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

308fan said:


> Kinda like the jan kemp era



Interesting read....  


December 1995: The NCAA places Miami on three years' probation, issues a postseason ban for 1995 and cuts scholarships for the next two years for violations that include an academic adviser helping 57 football players improperly receive federal grants.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> •February 2004: Linebacker Willie Williams was one of the nation's most-prized recruits at Carol City High in Miami. The same day he signed his letter of intent with the Hurricanes, the Alachua County (Fla.) State Attorney announced Williams was being investigated for three criminal complaints stemming from a recruiting visit to the University of Florida in January. Also, a record showing 10 arrests as a juvenile, including on felony burglary charges, came to light. After months of deliberations, Miami decided to admit Williams — with conditions. He suffered an injury in practice in August 2004 and was redshirted as a freshman. He played in 10 games in 2005 but left the program this summer.
> 
> •July 11, 2004: Cornerback Antrel Rolle is arrested and charged with a felony, battery on a police officer, in connection with an early-morning incident in Coconut Grove, Fla. Rolle is suspended indefinitely.





Browning Slayer said:


> Interesting read....
> 
> 
> December 1995: The NCAA places Miami on three years' probation, issues a postseason ban for 1995 and cuts scholarships for the next two years for violations that include an academic adviser helping 57 football players improperly receive federal grants.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> •February 2004: Linebacker Willie Williams was one of the nation's most-prized recruits at Carol City High in Miami. The same day he signed his letter of intent with the Hurricanes, the Alachua County (Fla.) State Attorney announced Williams was being investigated for three criminal complaints stemming from a recruiting visit to the University of Florida in January. Also, a record showing 10 arrests as a juvenile, including on felony burglary charges, came to light. After months of deliberations, Miami decided to admit Williams — with conditions. He suffered an injury in practice in August 2004 and was redshirted as a freshman. He played in 10 games in 2005 but left the program this summer.
> 
> •July 11, 2004: Cornerback Antrel Rolle is arrested and charged with a felony, battery on a police officer, in connection with an early-morning incident in Coconut Grove, Fla. Rolle is suspended indefinitely.



I REALLY hope you can do better than that.

Willie Williams was never charged with anything while a scholarship athlete at UM and Rolles case was dismissed.

Any of these ring a bell??

Name: Marshall Morgan
Team: University of Georgia (College Football)
Charges: Operating a Watercraft Under the Influence of Alcohol, Towing a Skier Without an Observer Onboard
Story:

University of Georgia kicker Marshall Morgan was arrested on Saturday (June 29, 2013) in Georgia.

Name: John Atkins
Team: University of Georgia (College Football)
Charges: Operating a Vehicle Without a License, Not Wearing a Seatbelt



University of Georgia defensive tackle John Atkins was arrested on Friday (June 7, 2013) in Athens, Georgia.

Atkins, 20, was arrested after being pulled over for not wearing a seatbelt. He also did not have a valid driver’s license.


Name: Ty Flournoy-Smith
Team: University of Georgia (College Football)
Charge: False Report of a Crime
Story:

University of Georgia tight end Ty Flournoy-Smith was arrested Friday (February 22, 2013) night in Athens, Georgia.

Flournoy-Smith was arrested for filling a false police report about stolen textbooks. After an investigation police determined that the textbooks were not stolen and that Flournoy-Smith had sold the textbooks to a local book buying company.

Flournoy-Smith, 19, was later released on $1,000 bond.



Name: Matt Stagg
Team: University of Georgia (College Football)
Charges: Driving Under the Influence, Underage Possession or Consumption of Alcohol
Story:

University of Georgia linebacker Matt Stagg was arrested Thursday (November 8, 2012) in Athens, Georgia.

Stagg, 18, was arrested after being pulled for speeding. He was clocked driving 40 mph in a 25 mph zone. Stagg had a blood-alcohol content of 0.061 percent and 0.062 percent.



Name: Chase Vasser
Team: University of Georgia (College Football)
Charge: Driving Under the Influence
Story:

University of Georgia linebacker Chase Vasser was arrested on Friday (May 11, 2012) in Atlanta, Georgia.

Vasser, 21, has been suspended for the first two games of the season after this incident.

_______________________________________________________________________________




And these are just since 2012!!!  You're back in 2004. Should I go back further than 2012?

Your number stands at over 30 under Richts tenure. 30
How about you grab some polish for your black there mister Pot, signed...Mr. Tea Kettle








That's twice you've been owned in this thread.

Wanna try for 3?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I REALLY hope you can do better than that.
> 
> Willie Williams was never charged with anything while a scholarship athlete at UM and Rolles case was dismissed.
> 
> ...



Owned??  

Need to read 1st.. And I thought they taught higher learning at the U. Re-read my post...



> I was looking more at the constant Felony's that have gone on down there with it's players. Grand theft, burglary and murder just to name a few.



FELONIES!! That's what makes it Thug U...

Try again... 

So, how many convicted Felons played at the U? How many Scandals & Probation's have there been at the U??


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 16, 2013)

Heck, they can't help it Browning, half of them probably don't even have citizenship.  We all know that Miami is the gateway to thugery.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Heck, they can't help it Browning, half of them probably don't even have citizenship.  We all know that Miami is the gateway to thugery.



And I've reeled TJ in so many times during this thread... And I could care less about a Miami team that is in disarray.. 

Catch and Release is so fun... Even if you keep catching the same one..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Any other proof other than your vivid imagination?
> 
> And by proof I mean anything that happened after 1990 and isn't from the mouth of a convicted liar?
> 
> Other than the brawl, which they (FIu) started, our players have been model citizens.



Some more thUggish behavior..... Grand theft Auto and I guess this went under your radar since it was December of 2012..  

Name: Thomas Finnie
Team: University of Miami (College Football)
Charges: Occupied Burglary, Grand Theft
Story:
University of Miami defensive back Thomas Finnie was arrested on Tuesday (December 11 2012) in Coral Gables, Florida.
Finnie was arrested for allegedly going into a dorm room and stealing a laptop on December 4.
Finnie, a sophomore, has been suspended indefinitely from the team following this incident.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

I think this says it all and it was in 2011... 



> Arrested Hurricanes linebacker tells cops: 'I'm a UM football player ... I'll get out of it'



Buchanan, 21, who started last season for the 'Canes, was charged with resisting a police officer with violence and battery on a police officer, firefighter or emergency medical care provider, both of which are felonies. He was arrested around 1:30 a.m. at Fat Tuesday's at 3015 Grand Ave. after he had caused a disturbance in the men's bathroom of the restaurant, according to the report.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/s...ricanes-linebacker-tells-cops-im-a-um-/nLq2Z/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

See the difference in crime history?? All the ones you posted about UGA players were college KIDS drinking alcohol.. Miami players beat up cops, murder people, steal cars and so on...

See the pattern... Still think you are winning this?? You ask for proof after 1990 and I believe it's right in front of you... Hard to see with blinders on!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Glenn Sharpe Murder Charges: Ex-Miami Football Player Arrested



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/24/glenn-sharpe-murder-arrested-miami_n_1300046.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Another 2011... Clean program since 1990..

Former 'Cane Jeffrey Brown Takes Plea Deal in Sexual Assault Case

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2011/12/former_cane_jeffrey_brown_take.php


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, along with 5 other teams. 2007 was a bad year, but we got over it.



Yep. That was 3 crystal balls ago. How many have the noles had since 07.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> See the difference in crime history?? All the ones you posted about UGA players were college KIDS drinking alcohol.. Miami players beat up cops, murder people, steal cars and so on...
> 
> See the pattern... Still think you are winning this?? You ask for proof after 1990 and I believe it's right in front of you... Hard to see with blinders on!


he can't see past the camera lens.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> he can't see past the camera lens.


----------



## 308fan (Sep 17, 2013)

starts from the top down at UGA


 University of Georgia athletic director Damon Evans repeatedly referred to his position at the school before his arrest on a drunken driving charge and asked the patrol officer if there was "anything you can do without arresting me," according to a police report released Friday.

Evans told the Georgia State Patrol officer several times he was the school's athletic director before he was arrested late Wednesday and charged with DUI and failure to maintain a lane, according to the report. Also arrested with him was 28-year-old Courtney Fuhrmann, who was charged with disorderly conduct.



"I am not trying to bribe you but I am the athletic director of the University of Georgia," Evans said, according to the officer identified in the report as M. Cabe.


----------



## 308fan (Sep 17, 2013)

just alcohol?

Isaiah Crowell has been dismissed from the Georgia football team after an early Friday morning arrest on weapons charges.

Georgia tight end Ty Flournoy-Smith is free on bond after being arrested on a misdemeanor charge accusing him of lying about the theft of his textbooks.


that took all of about 1 minute to find im sure if i spent as much time looking as yall did, i could find more


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2013)

308fan said:


> Georgia tight end Ty Flournoy-Smith is free on bond after being arrested on a misdemeanor charge accusing him of lying about the theft of his textbooks.



Sounds like a future Auburn Tiger to me.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. That was 3 crystal balls ago. How many have the noles had since 07.



None, but they're on the way.

Heck, I'm trying to quit looking at losses to the NCStates and Virginias of the world and saying, "At least we got the unpredictable loss out of the way. Now let's play some football."

I fully expect, at least, an appearance in the National Championship game before Winston is gone.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. That was 3 crystal balls ago. How many have the noles had since 07.



We didn't lose to ULM. 

Rubbing in a loss to ULM by the ACC's worst team isn't much of a slap, considering the flagship of the SEC also lost to that team.  Just sayin


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2013)

308fan said:


> just alcohol?
> 
> Isaiah Crowell has been dismissed from the Georgia football team after an early Friday morning arrest on weapons charges.
> 
> ...




Stealing his text books.... Such a criminal.... 

You can search all you want but you WILL NOT find the kind of stuff that goes on in Miami in Athens... Sorry, but good luck! We aren't saints but if we have a bad egg we toss it out. Look at LSU's starting QB and that is a prime example! Miami, recruits from the prison.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 17, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Stealing his text books.... Such a criminal....
> 
> You can search all you want but you WILL NOT find the kind of stuff that goes on in Miami in Athens... Sorry, but good luck! We aren't saints but if we have a bad egg we toss it out. Look at LSU's starting QB and that is a prime example! Miami, recruits from the prison.



You really have no idea what you are talking about do you, your jealousy shows! Oh and I hear by name you the emoticon king of GON! (Notice no emoticon) You have no reason to carry on, unless you want to keep looking silly!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> You really have no idea what you are talking about do you, your jealousy shows! Oh and I hear by name you the emoticon king of GON! (Notice no emoticon) You have no reason to carry on, unless you want to keep looking silly!



Jealous of Miami... That actually made me laugh out loud. I wouldn't live or go to Miami which Forbes put in the top 10 list of worst cities to live.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbadenhausen/2012/02/02/americas-most-miserable-cities/

The only ones looking Silly are the 2 U fans on here saying your program has been cleaned up and you are the the U of the past. You guys wanted "FACTS" and all I did was display them so that really makes you guys look Silly. Unless these charges below never happened...



Browning Slayer said:


> •February 2004: Linebacker Willie Williams was one of the nation's most-prized recruits at Carol City High in Miami. The same day he signed his letter of intent with the Hurricanes, the Alachua County (Fla.) State Attorney announced Williams was being investigated for three criminal complaints stemming from a recruiting visit to the University of Florida in January. Also, a record showing 10 arrests as a juvenile, including on felony burglary charges, came to light. After months of deliberations, Miami decided to admit Williams — with conditions. He suffered an injury in practice in August 2004 and was redshirted as a freshman. He played in 10 games in 2005 but left the program this summer.
> 
> •July 11, 2004: Cornerback Antrel Rolle is arrested and charged with a felony, battery on a police officer, in connection with an early-morning incident in Coconut Grove, Fla. Rolle is suspended indefinitely.





Browning Slayer said:


> Interesting read....
> 
> 
> December 1995: The NCAA places Miami on three years' probation, issues a postseason ban for 1995 and cuts scholarships for the next two years for violations that include an academic adviser helping 57 football players improperly receive federal grants.





Browning Slayer said:


> Some more thUggish behavior..... Grand theft Auto and I guess this went under your radar since it was December of 2012..
> 
> Name: Thomas Finnie
> Team: University of Miami (College Football)
> ...





Browning Slayer said:


> I think this says it all and it was in 2011...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Browning Slayer said:


> Glenn Sharpe Murder Charges: Ex-Miami Football Player Arrested
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/24/glenn-sharpe-murder-arrested-miami_n_1300046.html





Browning Slayer said:


> Another 2011... Clean program since 1990..
> 
> Former 'Cane Jeffrey Brown Takes Plea Deal in Sexual Assault Case
> 
> http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2011/12/former_cane_jeffrey_brown_take.php


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2013)

Done feeding the Troll.

Call me when your Jewelry collection even comes close.

Enjoy mediocrity.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 17, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Done feeding the Troll.
> 
> Call me when your Jewelry collection even comes close.
> 
> Enjoy mediocrity.



Ditto


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 19, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Done feeding the Troll.
> 
> Call me when your Jewelry collection even comes close.
> 
> Enjoy mediocrity.



Do you realize how much more those rings are worth today versus what they were then?  The price of gold is ALOT higher than it was 12 years ago.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Do you realize how much more those rings are worth today versus what they were then?  The price of gold is ALOT higher than it was 12 years ago.



I need to dig up the picture I have of my son a few years back where he got to put all 5 of them on.  

He didn't even know what he had on, he just thought they were shiny.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 19, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I need to dig up the picture I have of my son a few years back where he got to put all 5 of them on.


[/QUOTE]

That's cool.



> He didn't even know what he had on, he just thought they were shiny.



That's pretty much all they are today.  Both our teams need to get back to competing for some new ones.


----------

